# Gentoo Embedded X86!!! NO ARCH found...

## DGilmour

Volevo provare a fare un sistema embedded linux per fare un firewall. In futuro pensavo di mettere il tutto su una mini-itx o qualche altro hardware abbastanza economico, visto che fare una mini-itx con case rack costa veramente un botto!!!

Per prvare un installazione veramente minimale sono partito dal boot del cd 2007.0 mi sono fatto un disk virtuale con vmware e mi sono scompattato lo stage2 x86 dopo aver partizionato e formattato.

Poi mi sono "chrootato" sul nuovo sistema e ho provato a cambiare il profilo, ma con scarso successo.

```
mv /etc/make.profile /etc/old.make.profile

cd /etc

ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/embedded make.profile
```

Poi ho fatto un emerge --sync e poi ho provato ad emergere portage ed è successo questo:

```
!!!ARCH is not set... Are you missing the '/etc/make.profile' symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?
```

Ora però sono bloccato... Ho guardato un pò su google ma non capisco dive sia l'errore...

Qualche aiutino?

----------

## 102376

ma se vuoi fare come da stage2 , primo non è supportato, secondo ci sono altri passaggi da fare!!!! prima di fare emerge --sync, devi avare un portage!!!

se vuoi un consiglio, userei stage3 e segui la guida che è fatta molto bene!

----------

## DGilmour

Non sapevo che lo stege2 non fosse supportato.... Se non è supportato come mai si trova nei repository? Cmq dicendo di chrootare nel sistema pensavo fosse chiaro che mi ero fatto tutta la prima parte dell'installazione tra cui il download dello stege2, del portage, di aver montato la proc di essermi copiato resolv.conf...

Sai dirmi dove posso reperire questa guida di cui parlavi?

----------

## 102376

se non sbaglio di guide sullo stage2 non ne fanno +

la guida per lo stage3 è la solita che si trova nel sito www.gentoo.org

handbook

----------

## HoX

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> Poi ho fatto un emerge --sync e poi ho provato ad emergere portage ed è successo questo:
> 
> ```
> !!!ARCH is not set... Are you missing the '/etc/make.profile' symlink?
> 
> ...

 

Quoto tutto ciò che è stato detto su e aggiungo che in make.conf c'è una voce che si chiama CHOST e che definisce l'architettura... hai controllato che esista e che sia definita su un valore corretto?

----------

## 102376

in sostanza sugui alla lettera la guida e vedrai che non sbagli.

[url]http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/index.xml [/url] scegli l'architettura che fa per teLast edited by 102376 on Fri Aug 17, 2007 11:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

 *zocram wrote:*   

> in sostanza sugui alla lettera la guida e vedrai che non sbagli.
> 
> [url]http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml [/url]scegli l'architettura che fa per te

 

Modifica subito il link e metti quello alla documentazione in italiano che se ti vede scen ti lincia ...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Tutto corretto quanto detto fino a qui, se però tu volessi davvero fare un sistema embedded, trovi online diverse guide specifiche, che t permetteranno d creare un vero sistema minimale embedded, senza perciò portage, magari usando le uclibc, sorelle magre delle glibc etc etc...

Oltre alla do ufficiale presente sul sito gentoo, ti consiglio di leggere la guida scritta da Heath Holcomb, il progetto gentoo GNAP (no, no ! non  centra il pupazzo gnappo!  :Razz:  ) i vari post presenti su gentoo-wiki.com (che al momento risulta irraggiungibile, ma tanto esiste la cache di google  :Wink:  ).

Buona lettura e buon divertimento! 

PS:

Non c'è bisogno di scomodare vmware per quel che devi fare: basta un po' di spazio ed il comando chroot: leggi la guida e buona fortuna. Se proprio la cosa non ti riesce, pinga su #gentoo-it in freenode lavish: potrebbe darrti saggi consigli.

----------

## 102376

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *zocram wrote:*   in sostanza sugui alla lettera la guida e vedrai che non sbagli.
> 
> [url]http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml [/url]scegli l'architettura che fa per te 
> 
> Modifica subito il link e metti quello alla documentazione in italiano che se ti vede scen ti lincia ...

 

........ L'inglese è la lingua madre per l'informatica,  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ... L'inglese è la lingua madre per l'informatica, 

 Ok, ma visto che non tutti masticano la lingua d sua maesta e molti volontari (me compreso) coordinati da Scen si tirano un tombino tanto per aggiornare tutto il botto di doc che c'è a disposizione (e di doc ufficiale Gentoo ne ha veramente veramente tanta), sarebbe carino che, se non riuscite a dare una mano traducendo, almeno faceste pubblicità alla cosa, anche perchè, e di questo c'è da andarne fieri, tutte le guide sono aggiornate ed allineate, percui non sussiste neanche la vecchia scusa del "le originali son + aggiornate"  :Wink: 

Ehehe dai gente, un piccolo sforzo, a vantaggio di tutti, postate i link alla doc in lingua italica !  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 102376

a bhe allora ok, cambio il link subito, 

cmq grazie del lavoro visto che anche io uso spesso le doc in italiano.

----------

## Dr.Dran

@DGilmour

Beh arrivo in ritardo con la puzza!!! Comunque prima di sperimentare un progetto embedded x86 dai un occhiata a questa guida che è molto semplice e pratica:

Gentoo Embedded

Se poi volessi approfondire, appena torna up il wiki direi che ci sono bei riferimenti per creare delle immagini per ARM e altri proc  :Wink: 

Cheers

Franco Tampieri

----------

